# Encouraging my daughter into Classical Music....



## Complicity (Nov 10, 2014)

I am an emerging enthusiast myself, but my 8-year has begun to show some real interest in Classical Music. I try to play it in the background for her, and have purchased "My First Classical Book & CD". The latter has really helped with her basic knowledge of the most prominent composers. Any tips on how to subtely encourage her interest? I don't want to "force" it on her, but she has expressed some interest in going to see a Ballet or maybe a Symphony. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I would encourage her to head to the public library and let her check out classical music CD's and let her select the ones she wants to listen to. For me, that would be the first step.

At least I'm hoping to do that with my daughter someday. She's a tad young at less than 2 years old right now so can't embark on that for a little bit.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I would suggest music lessons: no pressure, no preordained outcome, just for fun, but ongoing. She might enjoy learning to play an instrument.

Happy Emergence!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I wouldn't suggest anything to her; just let her go at her own pace. Since she is interested in attending a ballet or symphony, make sure you take her to a performance. The main thing is for you not to make a big deal of the music world. I had to endure a dad who shoved classical music my way constantly. It was his way or the highway; I took to the highway.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Seeing and hearing live performances when I was just a few years older than your daughter was what made classical music click for me. Also having a piano available in the house allowed me to 'make music' myself (and I say that very tongue in cheek!). But I can honestly say I've been a classical music fan since I was 10 or 11. I also agree with you that she should choose her own pace and not have music forced on her in any way. Giving her as many opportunities as you can is a great way to let her find her own path.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with Bulldog. Let her go at her own pace with no pressure.

I showed interest at around 4 years old. My dad just let me have complete access to his LPs and primitive victrola. I was my own "boss".
That's all I needed to get me hooked!

So wonderful to hear that there is still hope for some of the younger generation regarding classical music!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

What started me on classical music was occasional browsing through my father's small LP collection starting about age 10 - _very_ occasional, it took me several years before I started properly exploring.
You never know what music will hook another person.


----------



## Complicity (Nov 10, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> I would suggest music lessons: no pressure, no preordained outcome, just for fun, but ongoing. She might enjoy learning to play an instrument.
> 
> Happy Emergence!


Thankyou.... She has already been taking Piano lessons for some time now, and I agree that this helps!


----------



## Complicity (Nov 10, 2014)

D Smith said:


> Seeing and hearing live performances when I was just a few years older than your daughter was what made classical music click for me. Also having a piano available in the house allowed me to 'make music' myself (and I say that very tongue in cheek!). But I can honestly say I've been a classical music fan since I was 10 or 11. I also agree with you that she should choose her own pace and not have music forced on her in any way. Giving her as many opportunities as you can is a great way to let her find her own path.


Thats a good proposal.... Am planning to take her to the Ballet, which should be a good combination of appreciating the music whilst having the visual stimulation to keep her interested!


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't want to presume your daughter would find certain music or composers difficult. But as an adult I find certain composers difficult to get into and I have to give them time. It's interesting that no one has made any recommendations. I think there are quite a few obvious things that come to mind that children generally like and that I personally liked as a child. There is so much music out there, it's unbelievably overwhelming. It would be a shame if they went to see Mahler's 4th instead of Beethoven's 5th or 9th. There are cds and concerts aimed at children - even for babies. There are a few things I would recommend to you which are 'easier' to enjoy. Is it so bad to recommend some things, so that they don't go and see something boring and difficult?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Give her books about classical music. That's what got me going!


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Let the child breath. Eight year it's way to early for understand something about our self and what we like. The best you can do is to introduce her to all kind of experience and in future who knows if she'd like Mozart, Stockhausen, or 2pac.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

I introduced my grand daughters to classical (Mozart) by playing it in the car stereo system. Now my oldest grand daughter loves Mozart opera and my younger one got hooked on this piano concerto movement:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Complicity said:


> I am an emerging enthusiast myself, but my 8-year has begun to show some real interest in Classical Music. I try to play it in the background for her, and have purchased "My First Classical Book & CD". The latter has really helped with her basic knowledge of the most prominent composers. Any tips on how to subtely encourage her interest? I don't want to "force" it on her, *but she has expressed some interest in going to see a Ballet or maybe a Symphony. *Thoughts?


So ... take her to the Ballet or maybe a Symphony! A good choice for the season might be _The Nutcracker_ which offers a symphony orchestra playing a wide range of musical pieces (all sorts of different dances) with plenty to see as well. If Tchaikowsky's music can't grab her little heart, probably nothing else classical will.

If the Tchaikowsky ballet proves effective, you might look for a concert featuring a work by the Russian master or something in the tried-and-true "war horse" category. You might not gain points with Mahler's Sixth or Penderecki's _St. Luke Passion_, but I can't see some young person failing to joy in the Ravel G Major Concerto or Liszt's _Les Preludes_, the Schubert _Unfinished_ Symphony (which many youngsters will recognize from Smurfs cartoons) or Bizet's _Carmen Suite_.

If the ballet in your area isn't featuring The Nutcracker, you might find a DVD or Blu-ray copy of the presentation and treat it like an at-home movie night. Complete with popcorn, or foodstuffs of more Christmassy fare. In any case, you are on the verge of real adventures, and I envy your opportunities.

Have you yet seen this:


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

What got me started was my mother playing classical music records and playing the piano. 

Be a role model.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

My 3 year old girl loves to dance.

So we dance together for a variety of music such as a Bach suite, Mozart concerto, Beethoven 6th, Brahms Hungarian dance, Tchaikovsky or Stravinsky ballet, Prokofiev or Ligeti piano concerto, Adams Gran Pianola music, and the list goes on and on...

and.....it is really fun!

Piano playing is planned from next year for both of us!

I hope she and her baby brother will enjoy a lifetime of classical music as much as I do, but they will certainly be free to choose their own paths.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

So cute Muse Wanderer!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

There's a very fine line between exposure and forcing. My father crossed that line and it took me years to return on my own. My sons, especially my 5 year old, enjoy classical but I'm careful to not ram it down their throats. It's when they ask me to play a certain piece that I'm happiest. Even if that means listening to Rossini's overtures more than I'd prefer.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Here is a list aimed at children:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/b?node=358934031

I also had a Classical Experience tape when I was young which I liked:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...,n:499368,n:358934031,k:Classical+experience+

If it was me, I'd put the music on and pretend I'm listening to it but make sure she is nearby, so that way there's no pressure for her to enjoy it. Or put it on while we're doing something together. Once she is definitely into it, then would be the time to introduce other things or for her to explore. But it would be a shame if she felt she had to like something that's quite 'difficult' and felt she had failed. Better to start with the more melodious, inviting pieces I'd say. But who knows, maybe she will take to something different to what I'm thinking. The cds that have a variety of different composers I think would be good.

I think the Nutcracker is a good one to see and this is the right time of year for it.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I wish my parents encouraged me to listen to classical music. In my case, I'm the one encouraging them.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Definitely take her to the ballet and symphony concerts since she has asked, and try to gear them to whatever she has revealed about her tastes. But the best way to encourage her might be to stop thinking about her so much and just let her see you continuing your exploration. Listen to music you like and that you think she might like too, and let your enthusiasm for your favorites show. As far as appreciation goes, makes sure there is never a whiff of "Do as I say, not as I do."


----------

